# Bagels



## leggo PE (Oct 4, 2017)

What's your favorite bagel combo?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2017)

Tony Horton says bagels are bad. Therefore I do not eat bagels. :thumbs:


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 4, 2017)

I miss egg bagels....now places just have plain which isn't the same


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tony Horton says bagels are bad. Therefore I do not eat bagels. :thumbs:


Do you eat potato soup because the German porn star in P90X likes it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 4, 2017)

Supe said:


> Do you eat potato soup because the German porn star in P90X likes it?


Absolutely!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm a fan of bagel thins. I like it lightly toasted, with chive and onion cream cheese (steer clear of me until after I've brushed my teeth that morning), or peanut butter. If we have cinnamon raisin bagels, I like just regular butter on those. Again, lightly toasted.


----------



## ruggercsc (Oct 4, 2017)

When I stop by the bagel place, my go to breakfast is:


Salt bagel toasted with regular cream cheese.

Large coffee with cream

Fresh squeezed OJ


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 4, 2017)

I honestly don't remember the last time I've eaten a bagel. They don't seem to be very popular here in NZ and very rarely see them at coffee shops.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 4, 2017)

My go-to bagel is an everything bagel with veggie cream cheese. I also enjoy everything bagels with plain cream cheese and lox. Yum!

I loved egg bagels when I was a kid. I agree, you don't see them very often any more. They had a much richer flavor to me than plain bagels do.

I don't think there are any bagels on the west coast that are as good as east coast bagels. I think it has to do with the water.


----------



## Supe (Oct 4, 2017)

Rosemary bagel, salmon, plain cream cheese, capers, thin red onion, tomato.  

Winning.


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 4, 2017)

Plain bagel with lots and lots of cream cheese, and three slices of salami--makes a great sandwich!


----------



## User1 (Oct 4, 2017)

salmon schmear on anything.

asiago cheese bagel with sun dried tomato or veggie cs as a second.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 5, 2017)

My favorite bagel:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tony Horton says bagels are bad. Therefore I do not eat bagels. :thumbs:


Please excuse kf, leggo. He has an eating disorder.


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2017)

Cold onion bagel with cream cheese for a desperation breakfast today.  It was not awe-inspiring.


----------



## Voomie (Oct 5, 2017)

Ble_PE said:


> My favorite bagel:


Reminds me of the "croissant" I ordered last weekend. It was glazed...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## humner (Oct 5, 2017)

I live in the Catskills.  Only fantastic bagels here.  That is all................


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 5, 2017)

Supe said:


> Cold onion bagel with cream cheese for a desperation breakfast today.  It was not awe-inspiring.


Cold? Why?


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2017)

leggo PE said:


> Cold? Why?


Shitty complimentary breakfast set up on a table outside of the conference room.  It was that, or a hard danish.


----------



## csb (Oct 5, 2017)

Supe said:


> Shitty complimentary breakfast set up on a table outside of the conference room.  It was that, or *a hard danish. *


Was he cute?


----------



## envirotex (Oct 5, 2017)

Egg, potato, and cheese.  With salsa.  We have breakfast tacos...not bagels.  Kind of the same thing here with pizza.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2017)

I took a dare and had a cinnamon bagel the other day... not bad.....not bad.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite bagels are the free ones from consultants. 

Need my work address, @Road Guy?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2017)

I can find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">

Just so long as you don't say "we can't accept them" like the Aholes at FHWA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voomie (Oct 6, 2017)

My favorite bagel is the Asiago cheese from panera.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## csb (Oct 6, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> I can find it
> 
> Just so long as you don't say "we can't accept them" like the Aholes at FHWA!
> 
> ...


Good gosh. No wonder they get jumpy when people start giving away free stuff: https://www.oge.gov/Web/OGE.nsf/Resources/Gifts+from+Outside+Sources

Luckily, we're a lesser form of government.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2017)

typically on "engineers week" we drop off either popcorn or breakfast for local clients, the only people that refused it were the Fed's

Its kind of silly IMO- we have feds that attend weekly construction meetings and there are always donuts/ bagels /butter / etc and they always grab one (or TWO) - so I don't really see any difference..

But I do have to say when I was on the other side of the table (giving out work) I rarely went to lunch and breakfasts with vendors - mainly because lunch was and is the only free time of my life but also it did just make life easier (for me)


----------



## User1 (Oct 6, 2017)

I miss working at an architecture firm where people brought lunch/treats/HILTI branded beanies and pocket knives. I would go to the "AIA" (read: product) lunch and get free lunch and a credit for CEU


----------



## csb (Oct 6, 2017)

I actually read that as "A1A." BEACHFRONT AVENUE!


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 6, 2017)

Best bagels are hands down in NYC.

But back on topic, HILTI gives us free fasteners. I may have used a few of them around the house.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2017)

I brought 4 dozen Krispy Kremes to a contractor / city meeting this morning and they were devoured in about 45 seconds..


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Tony Horton says bagels are bad. Therefore I do not eat bagels. :thumbs:


As much as I don't want to agree with him, he's right here. Bagels are bad. They did this to Barbie:





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 6, 2017)

I agree about the best bagels being found in NYC. The best bagels I've found out here are made by a Jewish delicatessen, which to me, makes sense. The best bagel I've ever had was from a Jewish delicatessen in NYC.


----------



## User1 (Oct 6, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Best bagels are hands down in NYC.
> 
> But back on topic, HILTI gives us free fasteners. I may have used a few of them around the house.


probably one of the top three things I miss about my temporary repositioning in the NYC office. Bagel cart right at the corner. every. morning. little old man. he was adorable. the nasty pretzels and hotdogs, not so much.


----------



## User1 (Oct 6, 2017)

kevo_55 said:


> Best bagels are hands down in NYC.
> 
> But back on topic, HILTI gives us free fasteners. I may have used a few of them around the house.


I was shopping at a salvage store a couple days ago (because I may/may not have a salvage problem) and the metal cases I was looking at and ended up buying - one was red and said HILTI on it and I almost felt like i had to get that one because #enginerd but ultimately decided against it. They're like briefcase sized toolbox things with divider trays for I believe fasteners or something similar inside. Anyway, I can't find my hilti pocket knife and it makes me sad every day.


----------



## csb (Oct 6, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> As much as I don't want to agree with him, he's right here. Bagels are bad. They did this to Barbie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, Carbie looks ready to party. She's the girl who has us doing shots before 6PM.


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2017)

csb said:


> Was he cute?


Glistening and covered in strudel.


----------



## Dean Agnostic (Feb 24, 2018)

1. Blueberry bagel with regular Philadelphia Cream Cheese.

2. Whole wheat bagel with scrambled egg and cheddar cheese.

3. Onion Bagel with oven toasted turkey breast with pepper jack cheese.

4. Whole wheat bagel with peanut butter and banana.


----------

